# Firewall Settings HTTP (port 80) HTTPS port 443 FTP port 21 error message



## angelaclark

Hi

Please help i cannot connect to internet explorer!

I am getting the error message 

Check the Firewall settings for HTTP port 80, HTTPs port 443 and FTP port 21.

My provider is tiscali and i have done the trouble shooting with them to no avail, Also tried to disable the Norton firewall functions and still didnt connect. My broadband connection is showing excellent between the router and pc with both wireless or with the lead. 

I have Spybot and Ad-aware on my computer and norton internet security 2006. 

Do i have to clear the Firewall settings for these ports or can anyone help me .... please!

Thanks a million

Angela


----------



## garylieberman

I am having the same problem all of a sudden but only with one of the users on a particular computer using xp pro. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## lunarlander

A quick way to see if it is a firewall problem is to install Firefox and see if that works. If it works then there is no problem with your firewall config.

If there is no problem with the firewall config, then you would need to run some online scans to see if you have an infection. A list of them is here:

http://forums.techguy.org/general-security/603629-security-help-tools.html


----------



## gbrbeb

I am getting the same error message on one of my computers that is using IE 7 and VISTA. 

In safe mode, I can run IE 7, in regular mod I get the error message.

Downloaded Firefox and cannot access the internet. Connection to gateway is excellen and I can access other things like ITUNES and AIM. Just cannot run IE 7

Tried doing system restore several times, funny thing is that if I do a restore I and then try to run IE 7 right after the restore it runs. If I shut down or close out IE 7 and try to run it again I get the same message.

Ive also tried running with IE 7 with no add ons and I still get the same result. And I have deleted all the temporary files, cookies and forms.

Can anyone help ?

Thanks


----------



## lunarlander

Check your DNS addresses. Look for them in your modem and check it aginst what running "ipconfig /all" tells you.


----------

